# 2015 X5 Xdrive 35i rear suspension sags



## GolfSkiPhoto (Feb 13, 2018)

I have a 2015 X5 X Drive 35i with approx 65K miles on it. Twice now in the last couple of weeks I have come out in the morning
to the garage and the rear end of the vehicle is sitting about 3 inches lower than it should. 
It does return to the proper height after I start it up. 
Any ideas what would cause this? How serious is it?
.


----------

